# racks/fenders question



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

Hi All- 

I have a Surly Cross-Check that has become my commuter/touring bike. Presently, I have full fenders on the bike which makes for a drier commute on those rainy days. I'm considering purchasing racks and panniers for the bike, but this leads to my dilemma. The Surly has only one set of braze-ons on each of the front and rear, so am I a little more limited in options I have for rack purchase, correct? FWIW, at this point I'm only thinking about purchasing the rear rack and panniers, as I think this will suit my current needs. 

Possibilities I've considered include (though I don't know the feasibility of any of these, so I'm hoping for some advice from those of you who are more seasoned in these types of things):

- Can one use the single set of braze-ons for both fender and rack mounts? I'd need longer screws than I have now, but this could work. 

- I see that some racks have the lower mount on the dropouts and are clamped in place by the skewer. This could work, but seems like a hassle and not a terribly elegant solution. 

- I could figure out a different way to mount the rear fender, or purchase a fender that mounts to the stays. 

Anyway, I'm not sure which, if any, of these solutions would work the best. If anyone could pass along advice, I'd greatly appreciate it. 

thanks


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I'd vote for just using the single eyelet for both the rack and the fenders. You will need a set of longer 5mm bolts. They are available at your friendly hardware store for less than a buck. 

Oh, and post a picture when you are done.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JP said:


> I'd vote for just using the single eyelet for both the rack and the fenders. You will need a set of longer 5mm bolts. They are available at your friendly hardware store for less than a buck.
> 
> Oh, and post a picture when you are done.



I used the single eyelets on my Gunnar for fenders and a rack. It works just fine. Check them occasionally, especially if you get a mystery creak that you can't find. You might have to get creative with the seatstay mounting hardware. I had to use additional pieces to "rotate" the rack more to the rear to allow for heel clearance with the panniers. I wear size 47 shoes.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*both*

Use the one set of eyelets for both, with the rack near the frame and the fender stay outboard. May have a little better support that way.

Alternatives: http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/baggage_racks/20095.html

http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/baggage_racks/20094.html


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Use the one set of eyelets for both, with the rack near the frame and the fender stay outboard.


This is an important detail. If the rack is mounted outside of the fender you run a (much?) greater risk of breaking the bolt.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

thanks all for the informative and helpful posts. 

I now have further questions. My Surly doesn't have braze-ons for attaching the front of the rack to the upper seat stays. Would a rack that attaches to the seatpost work best, or are there other options available? 

thanks again.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*clamps*



fmbp said:


> thanks all for the informative and helpful posts.
> 
> I now have further questions. My Surly doesn't have braze-ons for attaching the front of the rack to the upper seat stays. Would a rack that attaches to the seatpost work best, or are there other options available?
> 
> thanks again.


You can use clamps: http://www.rivbike.com/webalog/baggage_racks/20016.html

I like frame mounted better then seatpost mounted.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

fmbp said:


> I now have further questions. My Surly doesn't have braze-ons for attaching the front of the rack to the upper seat stays. Would a rack that attaches to the seatpost work best, or are there other options available?


Rubber-coated p-clamps would work fine.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

ahh, excellent. Thanks guys!


----------



## greggJ (Jun 30, 2006)

Check out Old Man Mountain racks http://www.oldmanmountain.com/, you can mount the top of their racks to your brake posts.


----------



## Geet (Sep 17, 2004)

*Axiom Odysee Suspension rack*

I am using an Axiom Odysee Suspension rack on my bike. I am quite happy with it. Although it is designed to mount via the quick release axle, I am using it with my frame eyelets and I don't need to worry about having the mount points built into the seat stays. The mounting system clears my disk brakes nicely and leaves lots of room for my feet.

http://www.axiomgear.com/racks_suspension/odyssee_rear_suspension.php


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*I went way old skool...*

Anyone remember Pletscher aluminum racks? Got 2 of them off ebay for my old commute type bikes. Attach to the seat stays by clamping. I probably paid too much for them but I got what I wanted and the flavor was right for the build.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Lone Gunman said:


> Anyone remember Pletscher aluminum racks? Got 2 of them off ebay for my old commute type bikes. Attach to the seat stays by clamping. I probably paid too much for them but I got what I wanted and the flavor was right for the build.


 Ah, yass...Pletschers! Did you get the $20.00 one featured in the current Rivendell Reader? I'm thinking of that one meself.


----------



## ARP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Ebay*

Just searched around and found a few auctions, went with the NOS type. One was next to perfect the other slightly used. Both are functionally perfect, did some clean up and mounted them. One even came with a set of small panniers. I don't shop Riv, too rich for my blood.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*bean green??*



fmbp said:


> Hi All-
> 
> I have a Surly Cross-Check that has become my commuter/touring bike. Presently, I have full fenders on the bike which makes for a drier commute on those rainy days. I'm considering purchasing racks and panniers for the bike, but this leads to my dilemma. The Surly has only one set of braze-ons on each of the front and rear, so am I a little more limited in options I have for rack purchase, correct? FWIW, at this point I'm only thinking about purchasing the rear rack and panniers, as I think this will suit my current needs.
> 
> ...


 You rocking one of the cool bean green cross checks?? I have one also, I just used longer screws, for the one eyelet and the clamps like said earlier, not totally optimal but works good, my cheap black burn rack came with the rubber coated clamps and hardware. The red and black and later cross checks had double eyelets and rack mounts except I have seen one or two red or black cross checks w/o the extra eyelets, must have been early models. The longer screws might have come with the rack also, just get the rack first then get extra hardware if needed, at bike or hardware shop. 
I just picked up some red ortrieb roll back plus waterproof panniers from REI, used my $18 divided check and 20% cupon, so good $150 panniers came to $150-$30-$18= about $102 so a pretty good deal, since good panniers are rarely on sale.


----------



## fmbp (Apr 23, 2003)

single1x1 said:


> You rocking one of the cool bean green cross checks?? I have one also, I just used longer screws, for the one eyelet and the clamps like said earlier, not totally optimal but works good, my cheap black burn rack came with the rubber coated clamps and hardware. The red and black and later cross checks had double eyelets and rack mounts except I have seen one or two red or black cross checks w/o the extra eyelets, must have been early models. The longer screws might have come with the rack also, just get the rack first then get extra hardware if needed, at bike or hardware shop.
> I just picked up some red ortrieb roll back plus waterproof panniers from REI, used my $18 divided check and 20% cupon, so good $150 panniers came to $150-$30-$18= about $102 so a pretty good deal, since good panniers are rarely on sale.



yup, I sure am rockin' one of the bean green Cross Checks. Funny, I'm also using the ol' REI dividend to purchase racks and panniers. I'll update once everything is finalized and mounted.


----------



## Mr. Peabody (Dec 8, 2005)

If it helps, I ran a Delta rack and some Ortliebs, both of which I got at REI (which have been great, by the way), on my old commuter with one set of mounts. I've carried approx. 40 lbs. of groceries with no problems; I wouldn't stand up and crank on the pedals, but it's plenty solid. Best of luck.


----------



## LaxFactor (Nov 19, 2006)

I also have xc and I'm looking to do a little bit of light touring with it (I'm always amazed by the versatility). I was wondering, can I use the front fender braze-on for a rack?


----------

